# More mouse pictures



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

These pictures are a few months old now.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Omg! So adorable I love the ginger and white one  sorry if she disappears and you find her cage wide open tonight ha ha ha lol


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Love the variety you have!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just had another look. These coats look sticky up and not right. Are thy supposed to look like that in that variety?


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I do not know sorry you would have to be a bit more precise. These are pets not show mice too.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

There fur is sticking up and it looks really greasy on the first picture the black one.


----------



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

mich said:


> I do not know sorry you would have to be a bit more precise. These are pets not show mice too.


I think I see what they are talking about - one or two of the mice look like their fur is scruffy, maybe even unclean - in particular the black and white coloured ones on the right hand side of the first picture.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

No he is of Rex variety. They are kept indoors too. I do keep the cages clean. Although they are prone sometimes to sniffles. I have been to vet and he prescribed some anti oxidant medication for them.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh ok just making sure because we don't want little mice all sick


----------

